
3 in 5 Employees Did Not Negotiate Salary - ProZsolt
https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/3-5-u-s-employees-negotiate-salary/
======
byoung2
I have negotiated my salary 90% of the time, and I've been successful 100% of
the time. It can be as simple as they offer x, and I immediately counter with
1.2x, then silence. 25% of the time they will just agree to break the awkward
silence. 25% of the time they will counter with 1.1x, and half the time we'll
have some back and forth and settle on something greater than x.

